# Oliva



## CaroleLeigh (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi, my name is Carole and I am looking to buy a property in Oliva to use initially as a holiday home but with the longterm plan of moving there.
I am hoping to visit the area in the next couple of weeks to view properties and would be grateful for any advice ex-pats can give me as I feel slightly bewildered by all the information on line.
Also, as I will not be driving in Spain I wondered whether there any airport pick-up services at reasonable rates. I have been looking at train services but as my flight would arrive at night I am concerned I may get stuck if there are any delays.
Many thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello Carole,

There are no trains to Oliva - closest rail station is Gandia.

Oliva - depends what you want, in the town, in the old town, at the beach, on one of the urbanisations....and exactly what advice you are after...

If you are on Facebook, ask questions on the "Oliva Tattler" page...


----------



## CaroleLeigh (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi, thanks for replying. I realise Oliva has no train station and I would have to get the bus from Gandia. I am concerned that if my flight is late I may get stuck either in Valencia or in Gandia after the buses have stopped running for the night. I haven't visited this area before but I have visited Cabo Palos in Murcia many times and there is a network of expats there who do airport pickups cheaper than local taxis - I wondered if Oliva has a similar thing?
As for advice, I am just asking generally what it is like to live there, are there any issues I should be aware of when looking at properties etc.
Unfortunately I am not on facebook.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CaroleLeigh said:


> Hi, thanks for replying. I realise Oliva has no train station and I would have to get the bus from Gandia. I am concerned that if my flight is late I may get stuck either in Valencia or in Gandia after the buses have stopped running for the night. I haven't visited this area before but I have visited Cabo Palos in Murcia many times and there is a network of expats there who do airport pickups cheaper than local taxis - I wondered if Oliva has a similar thing?
> As for advice, I am just asking generally what it is like to live there, are there any issues I should be aware of when looking at properties etc.
> Unfortunately I am not on facebook.


There might well be expats doing cheap airport runs. If so, please be aware that they are almost certainly illegal, as in unlicensed and uninsured. The police are seriously cracking down on this now.


----------

